# Painting for my Son and his Wife



## BrentyRT (Nov 14, 2013)

2 years ago on Sept 29th My Son married his childhood sweetheart on Okracoke Island N.C.
So for their anniversary I painted this, the lighthouse on Okracoke.
Not looking for a critique but any tips to improve are welcome.
8x10 canvas using Acrylics (mostly cheap craft) Plaid Apple barrel, Createx airbrush and Ceramacote.
thanks


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

How can someone give you tips to help you improve without sounding like a critic?


----------



## BrentyRT (Nov 14, 2013)

DLeeG said:


> How can someone give you tips to help you improve without sounding like a critic?


DLeeG I am looking for comments on technique to help me improve, just trying to keep out of the weeds. I have seen some artists that ask for a critique and people give suggestions like, "you should have painted it on a rocky coast with ocean waves"...
I just wanted to stay on the subject at hand.


----------

